# Gyno?



## Evil ANT (Jan 2, 2004)

Stupid question maybe, but even more stupid if I didn't ask:

How easy is it to give yourself gyno? Better yet, is it fairly common, or rare?

Thanks!


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2004)

Its not terribly hard to get but much of it is genetic. The fatter you are the worse off you are as far as chances, however all of this is semi worthless to discuss because you can stop it in its tracks anyway.

Anyone who sits there with gyno getting worse and worse for 6 months is just stupid, in other words it doesn't really matter, stop the gyno before it gets bad.

Symptoms I have experienced are any kind of stimulation in the nipples, dont ask if its normal because ITS NOT NORMAL. Unless you are getting a period every 28 days then any abnormal stimulation in the nipples is abnormal just like I said 

You can also touch your nipples and press down on them, if it hurts even in a mild way then you have some kind of gyno going on however small. Press on your nipples now so you know what it feels like, that should be normal. If it feels different on cycle, voila.

Anyhow, several factors go into not getting it in the first place.

Lack of estrogen conversion (aromatase enzymes in the bodyfat stores)
Steady blood levels
Consistency of days you shoot your gear (see blood levels)
Natural sensativity to this occuring
How much gear you use

That covers the basics, have nolvadex on hand and you should be fine.

I started having issues with 100mg propionate ED, I used arimidex up to .5mg ED, eventually however my body seemed to adjust and I didn't have gyno symptoms even after arimidex cessation.

I know of someone who has run up to 3 grams of test without any problems, so again, genetics, dose vs bodyweight and bodyfat etc


----------



## Evil ANT (Jan 2, 2004)

Wow, thanks!

One of the questions I forgot to ask was if it was easily curable, but you seem to have covered that.

I don't have any nolvadex, but I do have clomid. Think that should help at all?

I'm running 500 mg's a week of test cyp, along with 30 mg's of dbol (about) each day. I wasn't quite sure if this cycle would be enough to even cause any gyno symptoms, but I'll be on the lookout. That nipple trick is a fantastic idea! I checked it out and everything seems to be in order.

Happen to have any images of somebody with bad gyno? I'd be curious to see what kind of damage it can cause.


----------



## JJJ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Evil ANT *_
> 
> 
> Happen to have any images of somebody with bad gyno? I'd be curious to see what kind of damage it can cause.




http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?threadid=205886

Check out the pics in that thread.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jan 2, 2004)

Holy fuck. I am going to buy some nolvadex *immediately*. As in, right fucking now. Holy shit. The last thing I want is that happening to me.

Is there any way to fix it once it gets that far?

Man, I am seriously scarred now.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2004)

The only pix worse than that I have seen, were a lesbian getting a sex change.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Evil ANT *_
> One of the questions I forgot to ask was if it was easily curable, but you seem to have covered that.



I have been able to reverse my own MILD gyno, the faster you hit it the better. Once the gyno calcifies it is believed an operation is the only way out, which can run as high as $5,000 from what I hear.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jan 2, 2004)

Jesus, I better start with the nolvadex.

Are you suppose to take nolvadex during your cycle, or after? One site I was at made it seem as though you're suppose to take one a day, even when on gear. I found this odd as it would seem to me that the nolva would counter the gear.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?threadid=205886
> 
> Check out the pics in that thread.




Dude thats f'ked up!  Maybe they want to be shemales?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2004)

During for gyno, after for recovery.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21160


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 2, 2004)

It goes to show that it is just not a good idea to start a cycle without hella research under your belt.....But MORE IMPORTANTLY, allways have everything you will possibly need/want for your cycle on your self before your first jab...

If your getting nolva...get some arimidex(anastrozole) too...not cheap, but its nice to have that for finishing off a cycle once gyno symptoms show up...


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2004)

Arimidex should not be used post cycle actually, during yes - I use it during.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 2, 2004)

opps i meant finishing off as in while still on the gear...didnt mean in PCT....bad wording


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 3, 2004)

so that nolva is used post cycle (and during cycle) to cure gyno?

whats the full name? who makes it?

would u recommend it on hand for a PH cycle too? my friend said he got a lil gyno taking 1-ad

i ain't checked them pics yet, i'm eating right now  and from the sounds of the reactions i best leave it till i've finished my food (2 chicken fillets, 2 baked potatos, 4 salmon pieces, beans, cheese = good shit) i don't want it coming back up!

peace


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 3, 2004)

oh n'...

"arimidex"

whats that do?


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 3, 2004)

nolva stands for nolvadex..but thats just a company name for the chemical.. it is really taximofen citrate...It is  a anti estrogen(a estrogen antagonist)

Any time you are takeing something that gives you a chance of gyno I think you should have nolva...better safe than sorry.. It is not legal without perscription. You can however get it from research chemical companies online.

Arimidex, or 'dex' is a anti aromatase. Its the bigger gun you would break out on a stong cycle wher gyno may be a problem. It however isnt something you would use post cycle. 
It is very expensive compared to nolva. You can find it at the same research chem companies you find nolva.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jan 3, 2004)

I have clomid, but I'm not sure how well that works as far as treating gyno symptoms go. I was under the impression one could use either clomid or nolva, so I just went with clomid.

Should I have both clomid and nolva on hand?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> "arimidex"



Anti aromatase as mentioned, however it is not good for getting rid of gyno once symptoms have set in. Why? Because there is a very delayed affect, it does NOTHING for present estrogen, it only helps lessen estrogen creation through aromitization, which is where testosterone is converted to estrogen through your aromatase enzymes which lie in your bodyfat.

Nolva is better for gyno, clomid I just plain dont like for anything.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Nolva is better for gyno, clomid I just plain dont like for anything.


Weak! I bought the clomid awhile back. Now I doubt I'll ever even use it. I'll just order some nolva instead. Since clomid can have an adverse (and permanent) effect on eyesight, I'd rather not chance it.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 3, 2004)

You can use it for PCT man, I just dont like it. Nolvadex can affect the eyes too, however it seems much less likely to do so. What you can do is what I did last cycle, ran them in 50/50 doses to get rid of my clomid.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 3, 2004)

Those pics should be required viewing for anyone thinking about a steroid, or even a PH cycle.  Damn.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 4, 2004)

yea we need a sticky for em or something...


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 4, 2004)

they are fucked up!


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> Those pics should be required viewing for anyone thinking about a steroid, or even a PH cycle.  Damn.



ph's are nothing compared to real gear


----------



## Mudge (Jan 4, 2004)

I agree, I dont see anyone getting real gyno from a PH. I would consider myself on the sensative side for gyno although I dont seem to feel it these days, at one point it only took 600mg of test to bring on some stimulation.

That is enough to put my test level probably 6-7 times higher than normal, and I dont see a PH giving me that.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jan 5, 2004)

Now I'm all paranoid. Last night I thought I felt a bit too sensitive in my left nipple. Great!

I've been shooting about 500 mg's of test cype every week along with popping five or six dbols per day. If any gyno symptoms do show, I should be able to take a few nolva and hope it goes away, right?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 5, 2004)

40mg or as needed.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks. 

It won't mess up my cycle, will it?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 5, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 5, 2004)

shit man now that i think about it.... my mom had breast cancer and shes on medication now called tamoxifen

thats weird... i wonder what kinda dosage shes on


----------



## Mudge (Jan 5, 2004)

Tamoxifen (as citrate) = nolvadex, a cancer (breast specifically) drug.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks, Mudge. I love you in a completely heterosexual way.

Think taking clomid would help with gyno symptoms? Probably not, but I thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 5, 2004)

It will but it does not seem as effective as nolvadex. The purpose of clomid is to allow its weak estrogen to bind to the receptor sites before the stronger estrogen in your system can, at least you hope thats what occurs.

On clomid you are probably going to love alot of things, and I mean that in a completely you are going to be a woman kind of way.


----------



## plouffe (Jan 5, 2004)

*How about injecting shit right into the tissue under the nipple? Like liquid Nolva. Or any other anti-aromitzing compoud? *


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 5, 2004)

that be a good experimant...some people inject the liquid research chems...id run it through a whatman filter first though


----------



## Mudge (Jan 5, 2004)

That shit is 190 proof alcohol, you dont want it in your body. Nolvadex is anti estrogen, not anti aromatase.

Topical nolva if you can get the right delivery system, or there are injectable spot reduction compounds out there ($$$), but again avoid calcification and how about just avoiding gyno in the first place? You guys freak out like you are going to grow breasts, you would have to be pretty ignorant to end up getting them, I'm telling you as someone who used to get stimulation from mild test doses, I dont have feminine breasts.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 5, 2004)

IS femara in everclear?? a few guy on SM inject that


----------



## plouffe (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah -- I had calcified deposits at the age of 11. I didn't know what the hell it was and my doctor said it'd go away. I went last year and he still said it'd go away naturally?? So I don't know, I think everyone is ignorant at the age 11.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 6, 2004)

Childhood gyno does seem to go away for most. I have had a puffy nipple mostly on my left side that I notice if I move my arm around just right, always been like that, BUT no lump underneath.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> ph's are nothing compared to real gear


Note I said steroid, or even a PH cycle.  I've never heard of anyone getting gyno with them either but what about the concerns raised with M-4AD?


> _*Originally posted by ILokiI *_
> Also, for those who aren't clear, the way M-4AD is structured means it doesn't really aromatize much _per se_. The problem is that when it _does aromatize_, it converts to 17-methyl-estradiol, which is like the "Methyl-1-Test" of estrogen (i.e. potent as fuck).  In other words, you're basically looking at a compound that's going to give the following:
> 
> 1. Tons of cellular hydration (which is good)
> ...


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 7, 2004)

that quote doesnt apply to just plain 1-test does it


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

No.  Read the VERY last paragraph.


----------



## maze (Mar 13, 2004)

Nolvadex is used to treat breast cancer.  Woman use them for long term (years)


----------



## firestorm (Mar 13, 2004)

Those freaks in the pics don't even look like they workout. they must be transvestites or some sheit.


----------



## Tribal (Jun 14, 2004)

what about the VPX Aromadex, will that be a real good proudct for PCT, or the 6-OXO, would that not be better


----------



## Mudge (Jun 14, 2004)

maze said:
			
		

> Nolvadex is used to treat breast cancer. Woman use them for long term (years)


Men would not want to duplicate such a feat however, it will lower sperm count/motility with long term use.


----------

